# GT: Game 2 Clippers vs Nuggets 11/2



## qross1fan

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers(0-1) vs Denver Nuggets(0-0)

WHEN: Thursday, November 1st at 7:30 PM PST, 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket - TNT - ESPN AM 710

Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman 

Key Reserves







|







|








Sam Cassell | Tim Thomas | Corey Maggette

Nuggets Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Andre Miller | JR Smith | Carmelo Anthony | Kenyon Martin | Marcus Camby

Key Reserves







|







|








Earl Boykins | Nene | Linas Kleiza

Q's Quote:
"This will be the Nuggets opening game of the season, and it will be the Clippers 2nd coming off a back-to-back as they will play at Phoenix the night before. Fatigue might be an issue as the Suns play run n gun and if the Clippers are forced to run with them, expect some changes in the starting unit as Kaman coming back and starting along with Cassell and maybe Thomas being inserted into the starting unit. Nuggets might play a big Linas Kleiza(6'8) at the 2Guard, which might force Dunleavy to bring Mobley off the bench and start Maggette at the 2Guard. When Boykins checks in the game, I expect Cassell or Livingston to both just back him into the post and score like nothing. Once Nuggets see what they do and they bring the help, expect Livingston or Cassell to dish it off to the open man for a J."

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 104-92
Q's Prediction Record: 0-1*​


----------



## Weasel

I hope Cassell starts.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Weasel said:


> I hope Cassell starts.


wat was ur thought on shaun liv? imo i thought his shot improved but he is FAR from taking over the reins and starting over cassell. not aggressive enough and cassell is still ballin


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

who is going to SCORE FOR US?????? 
Cuttino in the post? Elton?? chris???? Sam???
we will wait and see and can we please not give up layups against such a horrible shooting team like the Nuggets.....
*the Suns got so many damn uncontested layups


----------



## Weasel

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> wat was ur thought on shaun liv? imo i thought his shot improved but he is FAR from taking over the reins and starting over cassell. not aggressive enough and cassell is still ballin



He still is missing what Cassell has, swagger. Livingston looked very aggressive on offensive and his defense was solid as well but Cassell has such a huge knowledge of basketball that I don't think Livingston has yet. Haha, Cassell is so good at drawing those shooting fouls with his pump fake. Those are the things he has to teach Livingston.


----------



## leidout

Maggette should help provide some scoring punch, his ankle looked fine. He just looked sick as hell against the Suns, but food poisoning can pass very quickly once your system clears out. Livingston's shot looks much better, but he still doesn't have the instincts to take advantage of it, same goes for Ross... 

Thankfully there aren't too many other teams as dangerous as the Suns and against the Nuggets we don't have to guard the 3-point line as much. The game should go a lot better as long as they don't ignore Brand again.


----------



## bootstrenf

go clippers...


----------



## Number2

Going to the game tonight... 
GO CLIPPERS !!!


----------



## qross1fan

Number2 said:


> *Going to the game tonight... *
> GO CLIPPERS !!!


Same, Section 207!  got them for frees o i cant complain


----------



## darth-horax

Good luck tonight, guys! I watched part of teh Clipps game last night, and you guys look tight!

Hopefully my Nuggs will shoot better than they did in the playoffs last year (how could it get any worse?). If we can hit the outside shot, it'll be a fun game to watch...oterhwise I won't like watching it.

Look for Linas Kleiza to make some noise out there tonight...don't sleep!


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

qross1fan said:


> Same, Section 207!  got them for frees o i cant complain


Nice, I'm sitting in Section 207 also. 

This is gonna be a different Nuggets team than the one we faced in the playoffs last year, they are much improved. We need a good performance out of the bench and limit their fast break and alley-oops. 

GO CLIPS!!! Lets get a W tonight!!!


----------



## Number2

I paid for mine  I'll be in 102.. I'll try to raz the Nuggets on the bench.. LoL !!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i dont usually dislike the Nuggets, but for today, i hate them  
CMON CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MAAAAN CMON!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## DaFranchise

Number2 said:


> I paid for mine  I'll be in 102.. I'll try to raz the Nuggets on the bench.. LoL !!!!


Did you bet the Clips. Only giving 3.5. Anyways, the Clips just need to get their legs under him. Lets not forget Sam and Kaman hardly played in the pre season and it definitely showed last night. I expect a good performance tonight


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn guys haha im kind of excited cuz i live in Lynwood, no on really knows much about this city but the fact that it is right next to Compton haha 
but anyway...i was driving down a street here, and i passed by a sounds shop and I SAW THE CLIPPER GUY!!! haha i dont know what his moniker(you know that guy always pumping up the crowd, sometimes he wears a half red half blue suit) well that guy, i saw him and honked "YEAH!!! CLIPPERS!!!!" and he honked too, they were outside i guess fixing his sounds, HE HAS A CAPRICE i believe it was ALL RED n BLUE with the word CLIPPErS ON THE SIDE
MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN IT WAS SOOOO COOL!!!!! especially cuz i was like "what is he doing in lynwood??" aww man it was soo kool Clipper Car haha does anyone have a pic of it or anythign??

AWW MAN IM PUMPED EVER MORE NOW 

:banana: 

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

ElMarroAfamado said:


> damn guys haha im kind of excited cuz i live in Lynwood, no on really knows much about this city but the fact that it is right next to Compton haha
> but anyway...i was driving down a street here, and i passed by a sounds shop and I SAW THE CLIPPER GUY!!! haha i dont know what his moniker(you know that guy always pumping up the crowd, sometimes he wears a half red half blue suit) well that guy, i saw him and honked "YEAH!!! CLIPPERS!!!!" and he honked too, they were outside i guess fixing his sounds, HE HAS A CAPRICE i believe it was ALL RED n BLUE with the word CLIPPErS ON THE SIDE
> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN IT WAS SOOOO COOL!!!!! especially cuz i was like "what is he doing in lynwood??" aww man it was soo kool Clipper Car haha does anyone have a pic of it or anythign??
> 
> AWW MAN IM PUMPED EVER MORE NOW
> 
> :banana:
> 
> GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!


:laugh:

on the game itself it will be interesting to see if the clips can hold Anthony to the low fg% he had in the playoffs. im also looking for comebacks from livy and TT. and last but not least WE NEED SOME 3PT SHOTS


----------



## Weasel

Any cool cats joining me in the play by play?


----------



## NOFX22

Please do the play by play and anylsis again to those who arent so lucky to have cable yet The cable guy showed up but I was not home at the time


----------



## Dynasty Raider

darth-horax said:


> Good luck tonight, guys! I watched part of teh Clipps game last night, and you guys look tight!
> 
> Hopefully my Nuggs will shoot better than they did in the playoffs last year (how could it get any worse?). If we can hit the outside shot, it'll be a fun game to watch...oterhwise I won't like watching it.
> 
> Look for Linas Kleiza to make some noise out there tonight...don't sleep!


Hey, thanks. Good luck to you guys as well. Here's hoping for a competitive, entertaining game with the Clippers winning!!! 

I might stop in on your forum if I'm not to attached to the game.

Thanks again, darth-horax.


----------



## Weasel

NOFX22 said:


> Please do the play by play and anylsis again to those who arent so lucky to have cable yet The cable guy showed up but I was not home at the time


Well I will be around and hopefully one another so that you can get different views.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, Kaman.

Camby wins the tip.

Offensive foul on KMart on Cassell.


----------



## Weasel

Offensive foul on Mobley.

"Lets Go Clippers Lets Go" 

JR misses a 3.

Mobley drives gets hacked but no call.

Miller to Kmart for the oop.

Cassell misses a long 2.

Melo misses a quick jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman post up and hits a nice hook shot.

Camby misses a long jumper.

Cassell pull up time!

Cassell fouls the JR flop.

Melo posts up and scores.

Cassell misses a pull up.

Melo gets fouled by Ross.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell picks up his 2nd on a bad call.

Livingston checks in.

Melo for the dunk.

Clips down 4-6.

Ross misses the long jumper.

Kaman picks up a touch foul. This game reminds be of game 3 of the playoffs against the Nuggets.

Melo misses the jumper.

Mobley hits the nice jumper.

Ross picks up his 2nd foul on Melo.


----------



## Weasel

TT checks in.

Melo makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston misses the long 2.

Melo travels.

Livingston gets rejected.

Melo gets called for the loose ball foul.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ewww foul trouble early on. must be the weak *** calls by the refs.


----------



## Weasel

Brand hits a tough jumper from the key.

Kaman with the sweeeet steal.

TT gets fouled on the break by Camby.

Brand posts ups and scores.

A nuggett misses.

Mobley drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley makes both FT's.

Livingston steals it up throws it away.

Timeout taken

Clippers up 12-7.


----------



## Weasel

It was a bit of a slow start but now the Clippers are in a flow.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

tehy really do need to keep throwing it into elton brand. they couldnt stop him b4, and this time it wont be any different


----------



## Weasel

Miller to Camby for the dunk.

TT gets blocked by Camby.

Livingston blocks Miller.

Mobley misses the jumper.

Melo hits the long jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Livingston loses and JR scores on the break.

Mobley misses in and out.

Melo tips dunks the miss.

Timeout Clippers.

Clippers down 12-15. :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Clippers lose the ball?

Livingston with the the strip.

Livingstno gets hacked but no call???!!!

JR hits the 3.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 6.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

that the Nuggest suck shooting but they are winning cuz of their dunks and layups is really annoying

WHY ARE THEY NOT GOING INTO ELTON?????????? :curse:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

shaun livingston looks AWFUL right about now.


----------



## Weasel

3 second violation on the Clippers. sdafk

Melo misses, Kaman rebounds.

TT drives, scores, and gets fouled!

Maggette checks in.

Melo picks up his 2nd foul.

TT misses the FT.

Livingston fouls Boykins, shooting.

Ewing is in at PG.

Maggette drives and gets fouled, shooting.

Paul Davis checks in.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette makes both FT's.

Boykins misses but Nene gets it back.

Boykins travels.

Bad pass by Ewing.

Kleiza drives and scores.

TT misses a 3.

Nene drives and scores.

sigh....

Brand travels.


----------



## Weasel

Ewing steals it.

Maggette dribbles and gets fouled.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Boykins misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel

End of 1st:

Clippers 18
Nuggets 24

Do the Clippers want to play? Doesn't seem like it. Come on please shoot the ball well and stop turning the ball over.


----------



## NOFX22

Looks like the same clips from Last night


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn they are playing horrible, well...CANT MAKE A SHOT.....not even layups...nothing...this has 
been our problem for years now....our lack of POTENT shooters...ever since Pike left it seems as if we dont have a real threat from 3 especially but from the perimete in general...and this really sucks...


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with the lucky pass to TT for the layup! haha

3 second violation on the Clippers....

Boykins hits the FT.

Smith misses the 3, Maggs rebounds.

Cassell misses the pull up.

Ewing fouls Nene, non-shooting.

Maggette gets saved again as the ball goes out on a Nugget


----------



## Weasel

Maggette and Cassell get fouled, both non-shooting.

TT for 3!!!

Smith hits a 3.

Maggette makes a tough jumper.

Smith steps out of bounds.


----------



## Weasel

Technical on Smith.

Maggette misses the FT.

TT misses in and out.

Nene hits a runner.

Kaman drives easily and scores.

Najera misses a long 2.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 3.

Much better quarter for the Clippers so far.


----------



## Weasel

Ewing misses a 3.

Smith misses a 3.

TT misses a 3 in and out.

Nene misses but Najera gets it and scores.

Cassell gets fouled by Najera.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell pull up!

Camby drives and misses.

Cassell misses the floater.

Boykins misses a runner.

Cassell hits a nice jumper!

Najera ugly shot from 3. LOL

Cassell posts up, scores, and gets fouled!!1


----------



## Weasel

Cassell makes the FT.

Melo travels.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers up-37-32

THIS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

boy do i love seeing Sam out on the floor.....CMON we gotta take this game right now 
we have a liiiiiiiittle bit of momentum, the Nuggets are trying to just shoot, and that is totally not their game...i hope they keep shooting tho it only helps us  
GO CLIPPERS!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

ooooh man its sooo good to see TT knock down some 3s, we neeeed them, especially right now that we arent scoring much ....
HAHA 
did you guys see that hand gesture he did so much to us last year to us when he played with the SUns hahaha i hated that soooo much
but if he plays as good as he did last year BUT FOR US 
i can learn to love it haha


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

haha!!! its funny how Sam acts after any lil contact he feels hahah!!!


----------



## Weasel

A Nuggett misses.

TT misses but Kaman gets but misses but it goes outon a Nugget.

Cassell time!!

Boo Kaman got all ball! Booooooo.

Camby makes both FT's.

Brand misses badly.

TT has to foul Martin on the break.


----------



## Weasel

Martin makes 1 out of 2.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Martin misses but Camby gets it and Melo misses.

Goaltend on Martin on Cassell's shot.


----------



## Weasel

Brand fouls Kmart on the shot.

Hey the actor from Green Mile is in the attedance.

Martin misses both FT's.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman misses the runner.

Smith hits a 3.

Kaman misses a hock,

Miller misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell misses a long 2.

Martin charges and gets the offensive foul.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Corey takes the charge nicely, he should do it more often, especially against this team, cuz they arent making anything all they want to do and want to rely on are their layups and dunks....
nice one by Corey


----------



## NOBLE

Can't watch the game, how has Livy done?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

dont take it from me but ....THEY PUT DANIEL EWING IN ...that should say it all...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

im liking Corey doing what he does best, laying it up and going to the line....hes given us a huge lift off the bench....his rebounding too


----------



## Weasel

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled.

That a boy Maggette, keep driving!

Maggette makes the FT.

Melo misses a 3, ball goes out.

Mobley with the bad pass, too low.

Melo posts up and scores.

Brand misses a jumper.

Maggette picks up the touch foul, over the limit.

Melo makes both FT's.

Bad pass by Cassell.

TT fouls Miller.


----------



## Weasel

Miller makes both FT's.

Bad pass by TT.

Melo with the dunk.

Cassell pull up time!


----------



## NOBLE

ElMarroAfamado said:


> dont take it from me but ....THEY PUT DANIEL EWING IN ...that should say it all...


----------



## Weasel

Camby drives and scores.

Kleiza misses the easily layup.

Camby fouls Cassell.

Cassell makes both FT's.

Melo misses the 3 at the buzzer.

Halftime.


----------



## Weasel

Half:

Clippers 49
Nuggets 48

Clippers game plan is easy. DON'T TURN THE BALL OVER. TO's are killing the Clippers when they happen. The Clippers are shooting well and Cassell is leading the charge.


----------



## JuX

Let's go Clippers.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

NOBLE said:


>


yeah it sucks, ive been labeled a "Livingstone-hater" ....but deep down inside...i want him to be good/great....thats why i bash on him even harder, cuz i know Sam is not gonna be able to play much longer and well Livingston is going to be the heir to run the point....and well....i dont know....
even Doug Collins said "he is going to have a breakout year" .....and ive read it , heard it ....but it just doesnt seem like it right now ....hopefully as the season goes on he learns more and more and becomes atleast 50% of what all of us expect him to become......


----------



## Weasel

:rofl:

"Having a baby can't be harder than playing on a sprained ankle" -Barkley


----------



## Weasel

2nd half is starting.

Cassell misses a 3.

Camby to Martin with the oop.

Foul on Melo and technical on Melo.

Mobley makes the FT.

Ross misses the jumper.

Martin misses the jumper, Cassell reobunds.

Bad pass by Brand and Melo to Smith for the dunk and foul.


----------



## Weasel

Smith makes the FT.

Cassell to Brand for the jumper.

Cassell picks up a 'touch' foul.

Martin drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

layups , dunks...thats pretty much all the Nuggets can do why dont we stop it damnit


----------



## Weasel

Martin makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman gets blocked, Ross gets it and misses.

Melo travels.

Brand loses it.

Smith misses a 3.

Cassell drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel

Melo misses in and out.

Cassell to Brand for the DUNK!!!

Offensive foul on Melo.

Melo has 4 fouls.

Carmelo has been kicked out of the game!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hahahahaha 
Carmelo just got ejected HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Weasel

Mobley makes the FT.

MObley with the beatiful bank!!!!


----------



## afobisme

wow, denver is not going to be a good team. they're paying kenyon too much, along with nene.

they should have gone after someone like vlad radmanovic.. then again, we wouldn't have gotten him, but then again they don't need a small forward :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

CMon use this against them ....Melo is all they got CMON!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

give Tim Thomas some 3 pt LookS!!!!
we need to end this nooow


----------



## Weasel

Smith misses, Camby gets it but misses.

Cassell gets fouled, non-shooting.

Smith fouls Cassell again, non-shooting.

Kaman misses the long jumper, not his shot.

Martin gets fouled on the layup.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Corey just came in !! cmon we need to blow this lead to double digits atleast


----------



## Weasel

Martin makes 1 out of 2.

Brand misses as the ball rolls off the rim.

Maggette gets the reach in foul, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel

I was wrong it was shooting.

Miller makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman loses it.

Miller gets it and gets fouled.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

can we please stop them without fouling DAMNIT


----------



## Weasel

Come on Clippers get it together.

Miller makes both FT's.

Smith picks up his 3rd foul of the quarter on Cassell.

Maggette loses it, Smith dunks it.

Boooo

Mobley misses but Kaman dunks it!


----------



## Weasel

A Nugget misses, offensive goal tending on the Nuggets.

Timeout taken, Clippers up 1.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

this is getting annoying.....the Nuggets cant make a shot...but they are in it becuz of their layups and dunks, can we pleeeeeease get back on D


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

The Clippers are so sluppy and careless with the ball just like last season. Take care of the ball and feed EB.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley misses the bad runner.

Diawarra turns it over.

Cassell posts up and misses.

Miller misses the layup.

brand misses.

Come on Clippers.


----------



## afobisme

ha i know how the clips fans feel.. the lakers are averaging like 17 turnovers a game :angel:


----------



## Weasel

Boykins loses the ball.

TT misses the 3.

Livingston blocks miller, Diwarra gets it and misses a 3.

Cassell pull up time!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn, the Clippers are playing horrible, if they were playing even a mediocre team they would be losing by 15 or more. .. 

NEITHER TEAM CAN BUY A BUCKET 

!!!!!!

Sam with the J!


----------



## Weasel

Boykins misses a 3.

TT travels.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up by 3.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

they look sooo out of sync...i dont think they know what exactly they wanna do to score...and we can risk this against a team lke the Nuggets...but once we start playing the better teams WE CANT ...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

i would like to see the clips run some b/c they need some easy baskets and the Nuggets are packing everything in on EB when the Clippers are in their half-court sets. They also should do more pick and rolls with Sam and EB, that was our bread and butter last season.


----------



## Weasel

Clippers need to stop turning the ball over. This game is in their hands and they are not taking advantage of it.


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets a piece of Nene's shot.

Brand with the loose ball foul.

Camby makes both FT's.

TT makes a long jumper!


----------



## Weasel

Nene with a ugly layup.

Livingston with the shot clock violation.

Kleiza travels.

Diawarra fouls Livingston.

Livingston misses both FT's.

Camby hits a long jumper.

Maggette travels.

Clippers are blowing it.


----------



## Weasel

Sad sad sad

dakljfsaf


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the Nuggets are winning 

:curse: 

these are the kind of spurts that the Clippers need to avoid if they ever want to be part of the "elite" teams...i mean cmon The Nuggets???? MARCUS CAMBY IS THEIR SHOOTER RIGHT NOW FOR PETES SAKE........ :curse:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I don't want to be all negative but I would hold out on extending Dunleavy's contract, he has brought good players to the Clips, but his coaching is medicore. The Clippers looked unprepared, unorganized and not discipline. They have no clue what they want to do on offense, when everybody knows you have to get the ball in EB in spots where he is effective, not all the way out at the 3 point line.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn cmon man, this is getting me mad, its understandable to lose against the Suns.....WE CANNOT LOSE AGAINST THE NUGGETS ****** they really really really really suck....alot 
espeeeecially without Carmelo

i have a feeling sam will bring us back


----------



## essbee

there's absolutely no excuse for the execution the clippers are showing... wow.


----------



## essbee

ElMarroAfamado said:


> damn cmon man, this is getting me mad, its understandable to lose against the Suns.....WE CANNOT LOSE AGAINST THE NUGGETS ****** they really really really really suck....alot
> espeeeecially without Carmelo
> 
> i have a feeling sam will bring us back


for any clips fans on the board, what exactly is Cat's role in the offense? I don't get it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Cuttino needs to post up or SOMETHING 

the crowd needs something to get excited about man cmon


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

this is horrible....
horrible vs. horribler haha 

horribler is winning haha :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

This is going to be one long season...

I guess complecancy has set in...


----------



## leidout

essbee said:


> for any clips fans on the board, what exactly is Cat's role in the offense? I don't get it.


He's supposed to be our 3-point shooter, yet he never shoots or makes any 3-pointers... personally i think that even though he's a good overall player, he isn't a good fit for this team.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

this is pathetic


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

haha that Marcus Camby is shooting 100% is funny hahahaha 

MARCUS ***** CAMBY


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

leidout said:


> He's supposed to be our 3-point shooter, yet he never shoots or makes any 3-pointers... personally i think that even though he's a good overall player, he isn't a good fit for this team.


man, we better figure it out quick cuz this is getting me mad, i was hoping the addition of Tim Thomas was gonna help us increase atleast the amount of 3s we shot a game, and this game it kinda has BUT NO ONE BUT SAM IS MAKING THEM!!!!!! TT made a couple but cmon....
that is funny that Cuttino is supposed to be our 3 pt shooter but he doesnt even shoot em that often, 
i would liek a 3pt shooter to shoot a 3 EVERY SINGLE TIME HE HAS A LOOK...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man...i was hoping the Clippers would play good this game and impress a National television audience who still doesnt know about them...but with this performance ..........


----------



## Dynasty Raider

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I don't want to be all negative but I would hold out on extending Dunleavy's contract, he has brought good players to the Clips, but his coaching is medicore. The Clippers looked unprepared, unorganized and not discipline. They have no clue what they want to do on offense, when everybody knows you have to get the ball in EB in spots where he is effective, not all the way out at the 3 point line.


BINGO ... I just started a b******* thread about him.


----------



## JuX

Gettin' close there.


----------



## GoClips

Game winner by Sam, I'm calling it now :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

great, the Nuggets had missed a million 3s in a row and they make one now.....

we need to play some good D this last minute AND ATLEAST TAKE A SHOT 

AND NOT JUST TURN THE BALL OVER RIGHT NOW AND COST OURSELVES THE GAME......


----------



## JuX

93-91 Bad guys.

Clutch time!


----------



## leidout

How did we leave 3 nuggets wide open on the 3-point line?


----------



## afobisme

nice, tim is pretty clutch still.. i thought he'd be a bust like most other people.


----------



## JuX

Thomas!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Ok....that shot was fine and dandy....but we need a stop..... 
in fact...we might need two...


----------



## leidout

Finally! Two 3-pointers in a row by Thomas... crazy high arch too...


----------



## afobisme

leidout said:


> How did we leave 3 nuggets wide open on the 3-point line?


clips had to make an adjustment because boykins was killing you guys..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

haha 

his flopping cost us right now...great....


----------



## JuX

What the hell? The Clips seems to go on their way until all of a sudden Cassell bumped into JR and somehow lost the ball and JR took one away from the Clips and slammed it home.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

try the same play with TT, get him a 3 pt look, but do it with time left....

in case he misses so we can foul....


----------



## GoClips

wait for it....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Sam should take these two AND MAKE THEM BOTH 

im hoping the Clippers dont have a defensive lapse when they Nuggets take it down to the other end...we will see


----------



## leidout

Wow... how did Sam avoid picking up a technical? he was totally harassing the ref...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i havea feeling they are gonna get Boykins to draw a couple guys, then he is gonna dish it out to someone fora shot......


----------



## JuX

leidout said:


> Wow... how did Sam avoid picking up a technical? he was totally harassing the ref...


I know... really strange.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Un****in believeable. I knew his acting was going to cost us in crunch time. I don't care that he hit two FT, we should be up 3


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

great now they have a chance to win it at the buzzer DAMNIT


----------



## JuX

6.4 seconds left.

Denver's ball.


----------



## JuX

Boykins dribbles and shoots and AIRBALL!

Clippers win!


----------



## leidout

Woo! we kinda lucked out towards the end there though.


----------



## GoClips

Wow, heart attack


----------



## NOFX22

Oh thank god!!! I didnt want to see the clips go 0-2! Thanks for the play by play guys, much appreciated!


----------



## M-Blade

GoClips said:


> Wow, heart attack


For sure... 

this game made my evening. :biggrin:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Great that we won, but that was an ugly *** game and the Clippers need to get it together now, i mean Dunleavy needs to get it together. I hope the Clippers realize that they should have lost the game and they were very, very luck.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

The Clippers are sooooo lucky and what a relief hahaha !!!!!!!
OH MAN, i was used to the past year being this into a game and nervous time 
and just losing it hahahaha at the buzzer or turning it over to lose the game hahaha 
SO MAN THIS IS A HUUUUGE RELIEF 
since its early, i will try not to focus on the negative....but i really like that lil play the ran with Elton Screening then giving TT some looks, he brought us back and he hit a couple clutch ones down the stretch, i like that play even if he doesnt make them all the time as long as he shoots the 3....Sam had a good game except for that stupid lil act that made him turn the ball over towards the end....where was Chris offensively???? Elton????? i hope this is just happening cuz the team needs to find chemistry which includes TT but i hope they settle in and truly become the great team people are expecting them to be 
CMON CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!

GO CLIPPERS!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 
:clap:


----------



## Weasel

TT


----------



## tempe85

ElMarroAfamado said:


> The Clippers are sooooo lucky and what a relief hahaha !!!!!!!
> OH MAN, i was used to the past year being this into a game and nervous time
> and just losing it hahahaha at the buzzer or turning it over to lose the game hahaha
> SO MAN THIS IS A HUUUUGE RELIEF
> since its early, i will try not to focus on the negative....but i really like that lil play the ran with Elton Screening then giving TT some looks, he brought us back and he hit a couple clutch ones down the stretch, i like that play even if he doesnt make them all the time as long as he shoots the 3....Sam had a good game except for that stupid lil act that made him turn the ball over towards the end....where was Chris offensively???? Elton????? i hope this is just happening cuz the team needs to find chemistry which includes TT but i hope they settle in and truly become the great team people are expecting them to be
> CMON CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GO CLIPPERS!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
> :clap:



TT sure is becomming a lot like Robert Horry. Mr. Clutch... I miss him..


----------



## Weasel

Heart attack indeed. Crazy Crazy game. ooooooooo man


----------



## essbee

I drafted both tim thomas and JR smith so this game was a good sign for my fantasy team lol.

But man what a horrid game, I know the ending was exciting but the execution by both teams was um... wow.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Timmy Thomas! Amazing! Peeps like to point fingers at him, but noone can say the guy isn't CLUTCH.


----------



## Weasel

Hahaha I still can't believe the Clippers won.


----------



## joe shmoe

NOFX22 said:


> Oh thank god!!! I didnt want to see the clips go 0-2! Thanks for the play by play guys, much appreciated!




whew, we needed that win badly i agree 0-2 would not have been a good look. and cassel better chill the **** out, i'm surprised he didn't get a technical.


----------



## beavertrapper

Mobley still a non factor! Some things never change!!!


----------



## cadarn

beavertrapper said:


> Mobley still a non factor! Some things never change!!!


True that!


----------



## Number2

What a ugly game... Even tho we were chanting really loud at the end.. #19 almost lost it for us.. Nuggets had to foul ... and we turn the ball over ?!??!?! damn.. 

I still can't believe that boykins scored more points than Brand.. this is unreal... what happend to Brand ??? It just seemed he was timied around the basket when he did get the ball.. I dunno.. Win is a Win.. but like I said, that was ugly.. damn it Betty.. LoL !!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man Cuttino has little short spurts..i mean he knocks down shots nicely...but then he doesnt shoot, he posts up, but then he doesnt....they need to utilize him somehow!!! i like Cuttino i dont think he can do anything that will make me not like him so eh ....he even played pretty good the first game....but i hope it just takes a couple more games for this team to really figure out the style they wanna play and give everyone their roles.....

Tim Thomas 
:clap:


----------



## squeemu

Never before has a game been so boring and then gotten so exciting in the last few minutes. 

I think it's funny that everybody is already freaked out about the whole season. I would wait a week or two before deciding how this season is going to turn out.


----------



## yamaneko

Did tim thomas do his "you cant see me" thing after his threes? I heard he retired that move, but thats like his signature...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

yamaneko said:


> Did tim thomas do his "you cant see me" thing after his threes? I heard he retired that move, but thats like his signature...


He's still doing it, but he's doing it more inconspicuously. He's doing it really quick and not showing it off as much.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Wooah, watching live play-by-play made this game even worse.
Just from the suns game our offense seems sooo stagnant, which makes it even harder for Shaun to be a distributor like he is. Was the offense similar today?

Clippers got out of jail or did we? Last year we just seemed to be a very good team down the stretch hitting shots and I think with the veterans we have we will be more inclined to be a clutch team that closes out the games or makes runs in the last quarter.


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> Did tim thomas do his "you cant see me" thing after his threes? I heard he retired that move, but thats like his signature...


Yes he did, after every trey, Thomas proved no one can see him .

Damn, ClipperNation was really there at the game tonight, it was a great experience, go Clippssssssssssss


----------



## Auggie

nice wins, congrats! damn sam 37 years old, balling like crazy :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## bootstrenf

just my thoughts...


we need to give the ball to elton brand...did dunleavy forget that he was on our team?

with the way we played, we should've lost, and deserved to lose...

carmelo getting ejected was ridiculous, in that situation, you can't throw out the opposition's best player, kind of cheapens the win, a lot...

jr smith's bump *was* a foul...i think...

winning with free throws sucks, especially if the free throws were undeserved...cassell got bailed out, but the jr bump was a foul, so i guess it evens out...

livingston might turn out to be a better defensive player, than an offensive one...the only positive thing i saw about the game was livingston's defense...when we play the suns again, livingston better be the one guarding nash, not qross...i've been saying that since last season...

oh yeah, i'm a thomas hater, actually, *was* is a better word...he helped us out a lot....still don't like that u cant c me crap...

we seriously need to shape the **** up... man up guys...


----------



## squeemu

bootstrenf said:


> just my thoughts...
> 
> 
> we need to give the ball to elton brand...did dunleavy forget that he was on our team?


I have no idea why Brand was so silent, but the Nuggets were triple teaming him. Maybe he just couldn't handle that...


----------



## NOFX22

Anyone know where I can download or buy this game?


----------



## qross1fan

squeemu said:


> I have no idea why Brand was so silent, but the Nuggets were triple teaming him. Maybe he just couldn't handle that...


 Thats the thing you have to love about Brand though, he doesn't complain if he only put up 9 shot attempts like most of the stars would do. But yes, he was being harrased everytime he got the ball, so they virtually used him as a decoy


----------

